# So close to the finish line!!!



## readytogo (6 Jul 2010)

So i spoke to the recruiter at downtown office in edmonton today and he told me that my file is complete and all they are waiting on is for me to tell them 15 field ambulance or 41 brigade engineers, and all i am waiting for is the medics to confirm if i have the requirements to join!!!! of course the recruiter for 15 field am is away until wednesday :cdnsalute:

So it would appear my file is ready to go to the unit and hopefully an offer will be soon to follow :moose:  im so stoked i can barely contain myself.  

are there any reserve medics out there who can tell me if i have a hope of med tech?  i really want to get the ball rolling and would be equally proud of either job, just want to know if i have a chance at it???

Fingers crossed
RTG


----------



## Robbie4296 (8 Jul 2010)

Pretty stoked for you dude, I still have 1-2months to go, have to get fingerprinted then those results take a couple of months, but just hanging in their, a few more hurdles then Iam on my way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good luck on the Med thing


----------



## readytogo (8 Jul 2010)

Thanks, apparently she (cpl XXXX is going on leave next week so hopefully she gets my file off before tommorow sometime otherwise my timeline may get pushed back some more.  Although i really cant complain at all, even if it rolls into next month that will only be month 4 and based on info here thats pretty darn good :nod:  Have you had any testing yet or do you need to wait for the fingerprints to come back?

RTG

Edited by Loachman to remove the name of the Cpl to ensure his/her PERSEC. And while I'm at it, please use proper capitalization etcetera.


----------



## Robbie4296 (8 Jul 2010)

Have to wait for  the Personal Screening to come back, then have to get a form to take to get fingerprinted, Cpl XXXX I spoke with on monday, she said I was still in for SigOps lol she changed it. So some more time no prob though, yes have to wait for the actually record to come back could take 1-2months, same wait as per my Pardon app.

Edited by Loachman for the same reason.

Thanks Loachman names will never happen again, I should really stop posting at 5-6am lol stuff dont make sense lol


----------



## kartik (10 Jul 2010)

Hey readytogo!!!!

I am also processing my application through Edmonton Recruiting Center. I am very close but my application is for Direct Entry Officer for Navy in Naval COmbat System. Let me know about your preparation for physicals.


----------



## readytogo (11 Jul 2010)

Hey Kartik,

             I am all done my physicals and am only now waiting for my file to be sent to the appropriate reserve unit (15 field amb) and hopefully a job offer will be coming through in the next couple of weeks [mountie] are you still waiting to do  your entry physical, if so jyst remember to do pushups and situps until you puke and run like a dog and youll get through fine!!!

RTG


----------



## kartik (12 Jul 2010)

I have cleared my medicals except I have to get numbers for my eyesight. The Medical Sgt told me I still have some buffer on my eyesight for the trade I have opted for. I am finding pushups and situps really difficult. Running is not an issue and I am able to manage 2.4kms in around 11.50 - 12 minutes
Interview is scheduled for July 23rd. My trade is in high demand. I guess I will have my offer letter pretty quick

Kartik


----------



## readytogo (12 Jul 2010)

I did suffer a minor setback today,

Because im switching units to the local field amb apparently i am required to do a follow up interview to determine suitability for that trade :brickwall: oh well i know i have been pretty lucky so far and am grateful for that, i guess once that interview is done then my enrollment docs will be sent to the unit and hopefully they still have a position for me at that time!!!!!

keep going on those pushups K, i find people are either good for strength or good for cardio and a few lucky(and dedicated) souls are good for both, keep pluggin away and youll get there!! 

RTG


----------



## kartik (12 Jul 2010)

Hey RTG

Good Luck for your follow up interview. 

I dont know how well I can do with the pushups or situps. The other way around is to just get the bare minimum of 20m shuttle and either pushups or situps and still continue on BMOQ or worst get on PAT 

I tried to seek help and of course motivation but I havent got much reply

K


----------



## Robbie4296 (12 Jul 2010)

Motivation comes from within, and seeing yourself becomming a CF member, dont set goals to high, set small goals and work from there, I totally suck at running, I did not try to do the 2.4 k in one shot, I set it at a more achievable distance without stopping, then everyother day a little further, than a little further and I found achieving the smaller goals eventually would led me to a much bigger one now I do run 2.4k one shot, and thats what works for me. Crawl before you walk, nothing happens overnight, 2 pushups today 3 the next, etc............ your making progress you should feel good about that and thats almost a motivator right their.

And actually getting up and doing it is hard, but you must make it a routine, hopefully this helps a little.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jul 2010)

kartik said:
			
		

> I tried to seek help and of course motivation but I havent got much reply



Work on pushups and situps = pass the tests = have a job in the CF

Not working on pushups and situps = fails the tests= no employment in the CF


Which one do you want ? Motivated now ?


----------



## CallOfDuty (12 Jul 2010)

kartik said:
			
		

> Hey RTG
> 
> Good Luck for your follow up interview.
> 
> ...



   Wow....now that is sad.  You want to become an officer?  You've already set your sights on the bare minimum and going to fat camp?  Do you know when your get to BMQ that you will be doing hundreds of pushups every day?  Sad......

  You sound like a shit-pump already.  Just what the navy's looking for... :


----------



## readytogo (12 Jul 2010)

Kartik,

         No one here can give you motivation the only place that comes from is yourself, which if your going to be an officer you will have to figure out quickly because you will have NCM looking to you for leadership and motivation every day.  When i first started on my goal of becoming a CF member i was 6ft and almost 270 lbs...Fat by any other word is still fat.  But i set goals for myself and started working at it.  Now im not there yet but im down to 228-230lbs and running more and stronger than i ever thought possible.  Yes Ive had setbacks and slipups but i keep pushing through and will get this done.  Even this second interview is a setback, it pushes my timeline back and im dissapointed but it is what it is and i will keep pushing through.

Look to yourself and find strength, Not here.

Good Luck
RTG


----------



## Robbie4296 (12 Jul 2010)

readytogo said:
			
		

> Kartik,
> 
> No one here can give you motivation the only place that comes from is yourself, which if your going to be an officer you will have to figure out quickly because you will have NCM looking to you for leadership and motivation every day.  When i first started on my goal of becoming a CF member i was 6ft and almost 270 lbs...Fat by any other word is still fat.  But i set goals for myself and started working at it.  Now im not there yet but im down to 228-230lbs and running more and stronger than i ever thought possible.  Yes Ive had setbacks and slipups but i keep pushing through and will get this done.  Even this second interview is a setback, it pushes my timeline back and im dissapointed but it is what it is and i will keep pushing through.
> 
> ...



Excellent advice RTG!!!!!


----------



## readytogo (13 Jul 2010)

yes....yes it is 


RTG


----------



## kartik (13 Jul 2010)

Hey Guys!!!!

Thank you for all the advice. In fact I have set smaller goals for situps and pushups. I started with 3 "proper" situps and pushups and then increasing on from there. I am sure within a month I will be able to finish at least 15 "proper" situp and pushup. I appreciate all those words of motivation. Thank you once again to all who took time to reply me.

K


----------



## theSeaDog (13 Jul 2010)

Kartik,

You still have to go through the NOAB before the offer. You still have a bit to go. What does that mean? Lots of time to train.

I'm also on the heavier end of things. I started at about 300lbs (I'm 6'2"). It has taken significant effort and focus, but I am now down to 220lbs. Prior to 230 lbs I could barely do 1 'proper' pushup. Now I can do about 25 'proper' pushups - more if you count the improper ones. I feel better than I have in years, and I am becoming quite muscular.

The key is routine. Create one, and stick to it. I run Monday, Wednesday, and Friday and do my pushup/situp routine. I swim Tuesday and Thursday. Every day I do random sets of pushups.

For pushup routines: hundredpushups.com. You will notice almost instant gains (I went from 2 pushups to 10 in about 1.5 weeks).

(I also canceled my Cable television a few months back which has done wonders.)


----------



## kartik (13 Jul 2010)

Thank you very much SeaDog

By the way what is NOAB? I was told by the recruiter and confirmed by the medical Sgt. that since I am medically fit except I am going for optmetrist today, if the job is in high demand, which it is, I will get an offer right after the interview. So now I am confused about the process. The medical Sgt. told me that I still have buffer on my eyesight for the trades I have applied. Please explain

K


----------



## kartik (13 Jul 2010)

Got it 

NOAB = Naval Officer Assessment Board

Its surprising that my recruiter never gave me that information. From what I researched, all to-be naval officers are presented before the NOAB to determine if the candidate is fit for Navy. A few questions come in though, it seems NOAB are held only for certain number of times a year. Secondly not sure if the candidate has to be present before the Board. If so I am in Edmonton and I am sure there is no naval base here. The closest will be Victoria. If I have to travel there, does the CF pay for my costs. Please explain


----------



## PegcityNavy (13 Jul 2010)

You will have your expenses paid by the Canadian Forces and flown out to Victoria to spend the week at NOAB. You need to be present as they are going to be determining your suitability, you will have an interview in front of senior officers and take the MOST test. These are not optional. And they will determine if Maritime Command is a good fit for you.


----------



## kartik (14 Jul 2010)

Got it Pegcity 

But lets say, from risk management point, if the candidate has Navy as first choice and NOAB says that the candidate is not fit for Navy. Now does the CF look for the second choice if thats Army and find a match or the file is closed.

What is MOST test?

K


----------



## theSeaDog (14 Jul 2010)

I can't answer your first question. I presume that you could probably go for the Army job...

The MOST test is the Maritime Officer Selection Test. From what I read it tests your abilities for mental math, speed learning. It seems to be trade related, so not just general type questions. Though I am a bit disconcerted by the samples people have posted which seem to use yards and feet. I'm from a metric world. I suppose I'll need to memorize the conversion factor. 

My inference here is that the "death by power point" you get at the beginning of the NOAB will provide you with the related knowledge you need, and then during the test you'll need to apply said knowledge (hence the speed learning part).


----------



## PegcityNavy (14 Jul 2010)

kartik said:
			
		

> Got it Pegcity
> 
> But lets say, from risk management point, if the candidate has Navy as first choice and NOAB says that the candidate is not fit for Navy. Now does the CF look for the second choice if thats Army and find a match or the file is closed.
> 
> ...



If you are not chosen for MARS it does not mean that you are not eligible for another trade.


----------

